# Nesmeth



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Being a part of Portage Lakes, has anyone ever fished it ??? I never see anyone on it. Gotta be low pressure, big fish I’m thinking. Might give it a shot tomorrow


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Heard from past seasons, Some nice Crappies & Bass are regularly taken


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Wouldn't eat anything out of it. In the 80's the entire lake was closed to any activities because of PCB's. Currently the state says not to consume catfish out of Nesmith, but I'd be leery of any fish out that lake.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I have actually took my boat down the canal from Summit Lake a few times and fished it. Like John said. I did well on bass. It would be a good place to drop a kayak. No pressure.

One of the times I was on the lake in my boat (14' aluminum with a 25hp) I was running across the lake to the old swimming park where the dock used to be and I almost ran over a guy swimming out in the middle of the lake.

The old transformer dump is on the north shore of the lake behind the ball fields.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

ice fished it once and the ice was not very good. seemed to be some currents and possible springs. I doubt I will be back.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I concur what Johnboy stated about the ice conditions on Nez. It can be sketchy.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

no fish there move along polluted lol gills with 3 eyes these are not the droids you are looking for lol ps If ya park close keep an eye on your stuff... just sayin


----------



## Tall Paul (Jan 14, 2015)

I've seen a shanty and some others fishing the northwest corner a few days ago. When I was in school during the 70's friends would fish that corner and catch crappie and bluegill. 
Nesmith Lake was the site of the original Chili Open. Seemed like the lake always froze solid back then, lots of ice skating and some ice fishing.
For those interested, there is a video on "Youtube" called "Poison in the grapes", in which a local goes into detail about the illegal dumping and polluting. May explain why there is so little fishing pressure. If this video has merit, you may want to think twice about eating any fish from there.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi Loma Beach Club

I used to swim off that dock all the time in the late 70's. I had some friends that lived on Winston and us and a couple neighborhood girls would go swimming all day even though the club was closed. I would ride my bike from Barberton to hang out when I wasn't at Lake Dorothy fishing.
Good times...

https://www.ohio.com/akron/lifestyle/hi-loma-was-popular-nesmith-lake-beach-club-in-the-1960s


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> Hi Loma Beach Club
> 
> I used to swim off that dock all the time in the late 70's. I had some friends that lived on Winston and us and a couple neighborhood girls would go swimming all day even though the club was closed. I would ride my bike from Barberton to hang out when I wasn't at Lake Dorothy fishing.
> Good times...
> ...



I forgot about the Chili Open. It's up at Hale Farm now.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

My dad fishes it occasionally. He fished the west side last week and caught dink gills and perch. He caught one decent bass too. Be careful on the NW side where the creek comes in, and the SE side where the canal is. That always freezes last.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

I remember the chili open , used to think them guys were nuts bashing a orange golf ball around in the snow, now I'm dragin junk around fishin on the ice...lol.. go figure lol


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I take my kayak out there a couple times each year. To my surprise, I've caught some of the biggest gills I've seen in the spring using small jigs. I also caught one nice crappie. I don't keep, so I'm not concerned about consuming. One day, I must have had 8 hand stretchers in a row.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow !!! Just watched the YOU TUBE video ! Crazy !!!!


----------

